# Trying  a new type of mask



## CarolfromTX (May 30, 2020)

Dave and I have been wearing some homemade masks -- the simple pleated rectangle, and then a more fitted version from a pattern online. Wasn't happy with either. So we ordered some face gaiters online, and they came today. Supposed to be cool and have moisture wicking properties.  They were actually more comfortable. Dave really likes it a lot. It's like a stretchy sleeve you slip over your head and then pull up over your nose. I won't be able to wear it when I get my hair cut, but otherwise it's not too bad. Just thought I'd pass this along. 

This is what we got.
https://arcticcool.com/collections/cooling-face-gaiters/products/multifunctional-gaiter

But there's also this  
https://gaiterfacemasks.com/product...274045651459&utm_content=ShopifyImportAdGroup


----------



## Marie5656 (May 30, 2020)

*I have seen people wearing them. I almost ordered one.  Wonder how they work preventing the eyeglasses from steaming? Have you heard anything?*


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 30, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have seen people wearing them. I almost ordered one.  Wonder how they work preventing the eyeglasses from steaming? Have you heard anything?*


Dave wears glasses, and he had problems with steamed up glasses before. He said he didn't have any issues with this mask.


----------



## twinkles (May 30, 2020)

my grandson wears glasses and wears that kind of mask he hasnt  had any problems with foggy glasses


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

I got something similar to what you have links for and here is the link to that place:

https://www.chicme.com/product/Chai...-8e4c-4e94-8a8a-1bb6d02b597e.html?color=black


----------



## Pecos (May 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I got something similar to what you have links for and here is the link to that place:
> 
> https://www.chicme.com/product/Chai...-8e4c-4e94-8a8a-1bb6d02b597e.html?color=black


Wow, that one is pretty "lively."


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Wow, that one is pretty "lively."


I bought 2 of them, one with that pattern and 1 with another pattern on black.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2020)

mission.com a site that sells them and other stuff


----------

